# Help! I found an injured "feral" pigeon with suspected broken wing



## birdlover74 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi there, 

Last night I found a pigeon standing infront of my building door. After inspecting him I found that he couldnt fly. I picked him up and took him inside my unit as i couldnt leave it out in the cold. The bird looks healthy in terms of feathers, eats and walks fine. The right wing is not sittting well. so I suspect it has something wrong with it. I live in Coogee,, Sydney Australia. I have rescued injured pigeons before and made the mistake to take it to the vet. but they are only going to put it down. Wires, RSPCA and other bird rehabilitation organisations wont touch the pigeons because they are not wild birds. If I could get some advise on what to do with it. I dont have the time to spend with him unfortunately. but I do want to see it get help and cured. Perhaps if anyone knows about someone who will take him in and help with the wing or coach me into aiding heal the wing, so that I can then release him back out that would be great! Many thanks.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome to PT.
Is his wing dragging? Lower than the other. If its recently broken , it can heal in few weeks.
Can you post a pic.? There are a few areas where usually the bones broken. i hope it's not from the back. 









I wonder why in Australia pigeons are not considered wild. What are they? Pets? So sad. But most of organisation here in Canada don't care about pigeons. they take them in but they will not update you or they will tell you they were released ( they euthanize them).


----------



## lanellcheek (Nov 3, 2012)

I am in the same situation with a ring neck dove that I rescued yesterday in the Dallas, Texas area so am very interested in hearing what to do.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Forgot to mention, You have to take the pigeon in your lap and feel the joints by touching and comparing with the joints of the healthy wing..


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

In general, a bird with a broken, or badly sprained wing joint, will drag that wing much lower than the other wing when it walks around. Often dragging it right on the ground.
Wing fractures are tricky because they will heal but there is often a lot of nerve damage that happens that prevents the bird from using the wing for flight at all. First make certain there are no protruding bones. These are a true medical emergency because the fracture is open to infection among other problems. If there are no protruding wing bones just tape the wing tips together over the bird's back so that the stronger wing supports the injured wing as a splint. The so-called "figure 8" wing taping often results in nerve damage to the wing and is no longer used. If you can give 5mg of Ibuprofen for pain control, but be aware if there is any internal bleeding, Ibuprofen or any other NSPR will induce bleeding and you may kill your bird. Do not fool with splints or wing bandaging. After two weeks the wing will heal for what it is worth and the tape can be removed. Meanwhile keep the bird warm, safe and in a cage or lighted box.

If the bird is not flying after 3-4 weeks post fracture, physical therapy is needed. You hold the bird by its feet and lift it up and down. It will spread its wings and flap them if it can. Once a day for seven days and you will know if the bird is ever going to be able to fly.

Best of luck,


----------

